# Transgender Problems



## Astroboy (Dec 1, 2007)

YouTube - transgender problems in india
YouTube - What it Feels Like for a Boy: As a Girl (Part I)


----------



## kds1980 (Dec 1, 2007)

begum said:


> YouTube - transgender problems in india
> YouTube - What it Feels Like for a Boy: As a Girl (Part I)



I have limited download conection :8-:8- could anybody tell me what problems are described in it.


----------

